# Donor Egg Protocol- estrogen and progesterone?



## lilypond (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi,
I'm currently around 5-6 weeks, with IVF using DE. My protocol includes 6-8 mg of estrogen per day as well as progesterone suppositories of 800 mg/day. Is it normal to be on both of these? Levels not being tested and I'm supposed to stay on these until week 11 or 12. Just wondering if this is standard protocol.


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, it is normal. The placenta takes over making the hormones by the 2nd trimester, so they are usually continued until then. Good luck!


----------

